# Should I hire a process server for my divorce?



## Confused99 (Jul 29, 2010)

My husband lives in a different state and I talked to a process server in his county yesterday but when I went to my county's courthouse they said I had to use a court appointed warning officer from my state...but all he is going to do is send the papers by certified mail and then the judge wont be able to enforce a property division and he told me the clerks were wrong and I can hire my own server so Im confused. But he advised me to just do it this way and then file a motion for default divorce after 50 days...my problem with this is we have a joint car loan on a car that hubby has thats the only property I want legally divided. What are my options here? If he doesn't make the payment can I tell the lender Im not paying and get the car repo'd? I just dont want to live in fear hubby is financially irresponsible and I have worked hard for good credit so Im considering hiring the server anyway on top of the court appointed warning officer. Would appreciate advice as I'm doing self-prepared divorce papers.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Confused99 said:


> My husband lives in a different state and I talked to a process server in his county yesterday but when I went to my county's courthouse they said I had to use a court appointed warning officer from my state...but all he is going to do is send the papers by certified mail and then the judge wont be able to enforce a property division and he told me the clerks were wrong and I can hire my own server so Im confused. But he advised me to just do it this way and then file a motion for default divorce after 50 days...my problem with this is we have a joint car loan on a car that hubby has thats the only property I want legally divided. What are my options here? If he doesn't make the payment can I tell the lender Im not paying and get the car repo'd? I just dont want to live in fear hubby is financially irresponsible and I have worked hard for good credit so Im considering hiring the server anyway on top of the court appointed warning officer. Would appreciate advice as I'm doing self-prepared divorce papers.


What states are you and your almost-ex-hubby living in?


Pb.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Confused99 (Jul 29, 2010)

Pbartender said:


> What states are you and your almost-ex-hubby living in?
> I live in Kentucky and he lives in California. On top of the already confusion I'm in, the legal aid website says a judge can't enforce property division if the other party never lived in this state. But I contacted a lawyer and he said he could if I hired him and paid big $$$. This whole situation is a jumble but I'm trying to find out as much as I can on my own because I can't afford a lawyer but make too much for a volunteer lawyer/pro bono
> 
> Pb.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doureallycare2 (Dec 10, 2012)

It really does depend on the laws of the state. there is a good web site for woman.


----------

